# Blower Problems



## jimbob (Apr 12, 2010)

I have a Hutch Rebel insert in my fireplace, it is awesome but the only problem is the blower has stopped working correctly on it. IT will turn on and kick in blowing but it is like it is stuck on the lowest setting and it only stays on for a few minutes. you can turn the dial but nothing happens ,does anyone know of a online rescource that i can use to either fix this or atleast check it out to tell if i need to buy anew one or what. Thanks


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

jimbob said:


> the blower has stopped working correctly on it.


A more complete description of the problem would net you better results.....


----------



## Liberty's Ledge (Dec 27, 2010)

Sounds like the switch. Variable resistors are a little tricky like that. Little dirt and ash or just plum old can reek havoc on a rotary switch. Be cheaper than replacing the blower right off the bat.


----------



## jimbob (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks LL ill have to get my buddy over here and see if he can figure it out. Thanks again


----------



## Liberty's Ledge (Dec 27, 2010)

jimbob. please let me know if that works out. Thanks


----------

